# Any Papillon owners out there?



## LoveLilly

I bought a Pap 2 1/2 months ago & she is currently 4 1/2 months old and love her to pieces!!! I was just wondering if any other Pap owners had any breed specific insights or advice for me. 

Currently my only issues are:
1) Getting her to consistently tell us its potty time as she does not bark or whine ever!
2) Getting her to play a little more gently with the 14 pound cats!
3) She gets bored really quick with her toys
4) She has the ability to learn her obidience commands but its like she "forgets" the next day
5) Sleeping through the night in her crate is inconsistent. I can get about 6 hours out of her. Then all of a sudden she will do 7-8 hours!!

Regardless, she is the best ever and loves to snuggle with me over playing with her toys!

I would post a picture here but cannot figure out how :-(


----------



## Laurelin

Congrats on your new papillon! 

I don't have too much advice, but I'm sure you'll find your puppy to be amazing. Papillons are awesome. Mine are both very intelligent little guys. 

About sleeping through the night, 6-8 hours for a young pup is pretty good. Beau was pretty bad about sleeping through the night for a while, while Harry slept through the night quietly from the day we got him home. Make sure you have enough toys for her, papillons are a very intelligent and active breed. 

Beware, papillons are addicting. 

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h126/Gloriedogz/Paps/yay.jpg
http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h126/Gloriedogz/Paps/harrywen.jpg

there's my boys.


----------



## Jessica&Crew

I huave two papillons, Cujo and Trinket.


----------



## JGard

My parents have a Papillion and it is by far the best behaved dog I have ever met. He's also very smart. I have nothing of substance to really add to this, but congrats on your new family member!


----------



## [email protected]

i have a rescue papillion and she is awesome she does agility and soon will be ready for competion


----------



## PapillonLover

Ok I am brand new to this site and I am looking for a Papillon so when I saw Papillon owners on here I got really excited let me tell you, any way I just wanted to find some friends on here with Papillons.
Whitney


----------



## Jessica&Crew

Welcome to the forum, Whitney!


----------



## BunnyLips

Me! Me! I have two Papillons. Squirty, the red and white who is one year old, and a brand new baby black and white male Tonka. Love them! They have so much personality and energy, so much fun to watch and play with.


----------



## dogswithnohair

I have one Papillon. What I can tell you is what I have experienced with mine but that might not be typical. 

First you already probably know that they are EXTREMELY intelligent dogs and need to be challenged. The toy boredom may only be that they want someone else playing with them to challenge them.

They would make excellent agility or therapy dogs because they are smart and learn quickly.

I did not experience the issue with them playing less roughly. My Pap at 10 years old is still only about 6 pounds and I think 2 pounds of that is hair. I was more afraid that someone would hurt her while playing.

The 6 to 8 hours for a puppy is good. The harder they play during the day the longer they sleep at night.


----------



## skelaki

For all you Pap owners, if you don't have it already get the book Memoires of a Papillon by Genevieve. I read it at Barnes & Noble and if I was getting or had a Papillon, I'd definitely add it to my library. Not only is it a fun read, it gives an excellent idea of the Papillon personality.


----------



## Laurelin

skelaki said:


> For all you Pap owners, if you don't have it already get the book Memoires of a Papillon by Genevieve. I read it at Barnes & Noble and if I was getting or had a Papillon, I'd definitely add it to my library. Not only is it a fun read, it gives an excellent idea of the Papillon personality.


I love that book!


----------



## LoveLilly

LoveLilly said:


> I bought a Pap 2 1/2 months ago & she is currently 4 1/2 months old and love her to pieces!!! I was just wondering if any other Pap owners had any breed specific insights or advice for me.
> 
> Currently my only issues are:
> 1) Getting her to consistently tell us its potty time as she does not bark or whine ever!
> 2) Getting her to play a little more gently with the 14 pound cats!
> 3) She gets bored really quick with her toys
> 4) She has the ability to learn her obidience commands but its like she "forgets" the next day
> 5) Sleeping through the night in her crate is inconsistent. I can get about 6 hours out of her. Then all of a sudden she will do 7-8 hours!!
> 
> Regardless, she is the best ever and loves to snuggle with me over playing with her toys!
> 
> I would post a picture here but cannot figure out how :-(


WOW....its been almost a year since my original post above that started this thread. I was neat to see my original "issues".


----------



## Hiaja

Hey Rabastan, I thought those were your pups. I've seen that book but haven't read it yet.


----------



## Laurelin

Hiaja said:


> Hey Rabastan, I thought those were your pups. I've seen that book but haven't read it yet.


Whoa, I'm so confused, lol! Are you on DA? BBA? xD


----------



## Hiaja

oops sorry I meant to mention I am on DA and that's how I recognized you. The pics of your pups looked really familiar.  My screen name on DA is Hiaja.


----------



## Laurelin

Hiaja said:


> oops sorry I meant to mention I am on DA and that's how I recognized you. The pics of your pups looked really familiar.  My screen name on DA is Hiaja.


Lol, that's cool. I'll have to look you up!


----------



## fisher

Laurelin said:


> Lol, that's cool. I'll have to look you up!


Hello! 
I am from Belarus ! 
my male -Fisher ,2 year







[/url][/IMG]

my female Sofi , 5 month







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Hiaja

they are beautiful!

they are beautiful!


----------



## fisher

Hiaja said:


> they are beautiful!
> 
> they are beautiful!


Sofi came to us from Germany, kennel KOLIBRIS

Waldfee von den Kolibris (Mikado von den Kolibris X Kleiner Freund Nanni )







[/URL][/IMG]



Hiaja said:


> they are beautiful!
> 
> they are beautiful!


Hiaja , Thank you!
Fisher was born in Belarus from papillons brought from Germany , kennel vom CAVALIERCHEN.
GRAF vom VAIS ( WEITH FLOWER vom CAVALIERCHEN x FAIRI LADY FANNY vom CAVALIERCHEN)







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]



Laurelin said:


> Lol, that's cool. I'll have to look you up!


*Laurelin*, Your dog's beautiful! Do You have a site? 

PS : My English is bad, sorry ..))


----------



## Laurelin

Your two are gorgeous! I absolutely love Fisher! I don't have a site yet. We don't breed yet, but we did show our male, Beau. 

This is Beau:










He's four and hasn't been shown in two years.










Rose was shown, but hated it. We had her spayed, but now regret it, she turned out beautifully!










Summer was never shown because her coat is so short, but she has been bred twice by her breeder. Neither litter took, though, so she was spayed.

And then our new hopeful show dog, Bernard:










We're just waiting on him to grow some hair.


----------



## PatriciaLynn

I don't have a Papillon but when I took my last dog to training class, the instructor had one. Boy did that dog impress me with her smarts! It was the first time I had seen a Pap and the instructor showed off some of her training for the first class. Oh, and of course she was as cute as can be.


----------



## Hiaja

what a long journey!


----------



## Texas-Girl

Neela is my first dog and I am amazed at how smart she is. She picks up new tricks so easily that it's scary.


----------



## fisher

*Laurelin*,thanks! Your papillons - very beautiful! Beau- just super !
Very nice sable-papillon!



Texas-Girl said:


> Neela is my first dog and I am amazed at how smart she is. She picks up new tricks so easily that it's scary.


 Yes, they are very cute.


----------



## DogsforMe

Way back when April was a puppy, she would lie on her back & her ears would stand up & I always called her a pap because she reminded me of one. I had thought of getting one before I got Tilba, but because Sooty is so big & boistrous I decided against it.
They are lovely little dogs. I love watching them do agility.


----------



## fisher

my slide

Sofi & Fisher

Sofi&Fisher

Fisher


----------



## libbyanddarci

I have a six month pap and I am so glad to find other owners. It is amazing how many people have no idea what a pap is. My girl is named Liberty (libby..born on July 4th). I am looking for other sites for Pap owners to chat.


----------



## Ivvy

Papvilion.com is a dedicated Papillon forum to connect to other Papillon owners .


----------

